# Surfside This Morning - First Surf Wade Ever -



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, the forecasts for this morning showed "flat" conditions. I headed down, turned into the beach at 5:30 AM, and my headlights revealed 1 - 3 foot waves. I groaned, and texted my buddy that I was giving it a shot anyway.

It was brutal in the water. I'm short ( 5'4"), and in waist deep water waves would get the top of my head wet.

First hookup was a sizeable hardhead about a half hour after sunrise. First trout about ten minutes after that. I finally found and got a rhythm in the 2nd gut, and soon #2 was on the stringer. A long lull passed, and around 8:00 it was steady. I stepped out of the water a little before 10 am with 9 in the box. I'd have had a limit but I ran out of croaker. (Yea....yea...). Smallest was just over 15, largest 25.5. 

So, I'd call my first surf wade a success. Fish are cleaned, in vac bags, momma was fed Carraba's, and my feet are up.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats, you're s beast!!!.....


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

...lucky...


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Nine ain't luck, you done good! No way in hell I woulda fought those conditions.....huge props!....


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

For a first surf wade... you did all kinds of good! 

How'd that 25.5" like being hooked? I LOVE catching surf trout.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

You don't know till you go. Good job!


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great trip and report. PM sent.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

That Robbie Guy said:


> For a first surf wade... you did all kinds of good!
> 
> How'd that 25.5" like being hooked? I LOVE catching surf trout.


He ran and took a lot of line a couple of times. I took no chances and netted him. He was croaking and croaking at me. He was the 8th keep of the day. My personal best.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## tx8er (May 19, 2015)

Awesome day, whether it was your 1st or 500th !


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds just like my trip last year. I took off a day, bought croaker and got the beach to see its not near flat. I was already there with paid bait, so I fished and same as you, I'd of limited if I had more bait and got beat pretty good too.


----------



## Tino_e (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome for your first time out


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

That was a great day and a lot of fun.


----------

